# Newb Q - What is a "Specialty" show?



## HiltonMagic (Dec 13, 2015)

Keeping it short - we are looking to get a GR pup in the next 2-3 years, and would like to see a few in action. We are in a good breeder heavy area (tough problem to have, right?) and would like to start narrowing our search. 

Anyway, the closest Golden retriever club is having a "Specialty show and Obedience/Rally" trial in a few weeks. I know what Obedience and Rally are, but what is the "specialty" part? We want to make sure we spend our time attending the right kind of shows to not waste our time, but lead us in the direction we are looking for. 

FWIW, we are looking for lower drive, easily trainable, happy-go-lucky, not very birdy dogs, so will not be bothering with the Field type goldens. 

Also, another newb Q - what is meant by a "performance" golden? Does that usually refer to field/hunt dogs, or is it related to high-drive needs a constant job and lots of stimulation type dog?

Sorry for all the q's, I feel like I am learning a new language. (And not even sure I am in the right part of the forum, but didn't feel posting this in the "Looking for a breeder" section was quite the right place.)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LOL it is a new language. You can be fluent pretty quickly if you are a fast study.
A Specialty Show is hosted by a GR member club. There will be conformation, males first age young to older, and then females, then Best of Breed, which are all CH dogs except the last two in line who are the Winners Dog and Winners Bitch. UNLESS there are Hunting Retriever classes and Veterans. The winners of those will be in there too. Buy a catalog- bring a chair. And spend the day!

Performance is basically tracking, obedience, agility, rally. Field is field trials, hunt tests, working certificate. It just means a dog can do a job, which is a good thing.


----------



## HiltonMagic (Dec 13, 2015)

Ah, so that's what conformation is called! Thanks! I was looking through their upcoming events, and no conformation was listed, which I thought was odd.....

So much to learn......

ETA: It think I might start a terminology list to refer back to, haha.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

A golden speciality just means golden's will be the only breed. You are picking up the language pretty good and yes a performance dog will sometimes mean more focus and drive but many obedience / rally dogs are happy to turn it off in the house. 
My last girl was from a breeder of confirmation dogs but made a really great obedience dog with plenty of focus, drive and good work ethic. The golden I have now was also bred as a companion dog but has no desire to work at a competitive level. However if you bring out a tennis ball or frisbee look out. Both dogs were wonderful and most will adapt to your life style. 
Like Prism said, get a program, grab a chair and enjoy. When I started my search I used a highlighter to mark the dogs/breeders who's dogs I liked, made notes on the ones I didn't. It's a great place to start your journey. Enjoy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As stated above, specialty means limited to a specific breed (or group), in this case Golden Retrievers.


----------

